# About czero crosshair



## HellGuardian (Sep 22, 2005)

i just wanted to ask that what is the crossshair size in condition zero, coz mine is a big one(im comparing it with cs 1.6). but in some versions of cz, ive seen the crosshair having the size of cs 1.6. but in reality what does the official version have(cs 1.6 size or cs:source type crosshair, the three sizes), and also in my version of cz, crosshair size cannot be change(cl_crosshair... commands do not exist), do i have to update cz? what is the latest update or latest version?


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 22, 2005)

hey,
to make the crosshair size constant
in the console...type the command 
cl_dynamiccrosshair 0


----------



## rachitar (Sep 23, 2005)

How can i change the crosshair colour?


----------



## HellGuardian (Sep 23, 2005)

i know about dynamic crosshair, the ques. is something else. crosshair colour can be changed by typing adjust_crosshair in console, as each time u type it and press enter, colour will change.


----------



## hack expert (Sep 25, 2005)

i have patched the version of cs cz so that u can change the crosshair size from options or else using console

i dont exactly know the patch name i found the patch on google u can try it


----------



## HellGuardian (Sep 25, 2005)

ok, i too havegot one of the setups, but is that the official patch? the one that i have has crosshair size that is in 1.6, whereas in cs: source, the czero's normal crosshair is smallest of the three and there r two larger ones.


----------



## sagsall4u (Sep 25, 2005)

*hmmm?*



			
				rachitar said:
			
		

> How can i change the crosshair colour?



do it by typing  cl_crosshair color and a number  eg cl_crosshair color 00 for black ....


----------

